# Urban Decay Naked on the Run



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 7, 2014)

So I didn't see this posted already but apologies if I missed it.  Any info on this?


----------



## Shalott (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow, this is one I haven't seen!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder if they concealed it in the Naked Vault madness? Not dying for any more Naked products, but I am burning with curiosity now... hopefully someone has the deets!


----------



## BSquared (Nov 7, 2014)

If you do a hashtag search on Instagram there's pics of what it supposedly is.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm surprised they're releasing it so soon. While I have no idea what it is I did see the trademark for it last month and reported it along with the link to it over on my FB wall. Let me dig up the link....

http://www.urbandecay.com/naked-on-the-run-eyeshadow-by-urban-decay/460.html?cgid=1_500

It'll be $54 which means it's probably the same size as a normal NAKED palette. Speculation on my part... a combination of eyeshadows and blushes. Oh I'm right. Five eyeshadows, a blush/bronzer and a highlighter.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 7, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> I'm surprised they're releasing it so soon. While I have no idea what it is I did see the trademark for it last month and reported it along with the link to it over on my FB wall. Let me dig up the link....
> 
> http://www.urbandecay.com/naked-on-the-run-eyeshadow-by-urban-decay/460.html?cgid=1_500
> 
> It'll be $54 which means it's probably the same size as a normal NAKED palette. Speculation on my part... a combination of eyeshadows and blushes. Oh I'm right. Five eyeshadows, a blush/bronzer and a highlighter.


Oh, nice, thank you! Now I am wondering if it will be a combo of previously released shades, all new, or a mix. Gah, Urban Decay, why? :lol:


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 7, 2014)

I found the official images... better than what's posted on Instagram. Not a hard find.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Nov 7, 2014)

That is my type of set, with everything all in one place. I feel like it needs a lighter shade but it could just be the pictures I saw had saturated colors making everything look darker.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 7, 2014)

Love that the gloss is included, and depending on the eyeshadows, I might have to snag this! But the blush and the bronzer do look a little unwearable, so it's throwing me off.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 7, 2014)

wadedl said:


> That is my type of set, with everything all in one place. I feel like it needs a lighter shade but it could just be the pictures I saw had saturated colors making everything look darker.


Unlike the NAKED palettes that have the names on it the only color I recognize is SIN and it looks darker than normal so I'm sure you're right and the photos just look darker.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 7, 2014)

just in time for the holidays!!


----------



## Kelli (Nov 7, 2014)

That's kind of nifty having it all in there, even the mascara and gloss. Not sure if I'd get it, I don't even own any of the Naked palettes, but this appeals to me more than the just shadow regular Nakeds.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 7, 2014)

Ugh, I KNEW it was Sin. My radar was beeping, LOL. That's my favorite shadow of all time, so the likelyhood of buying this just went up like... tenfold. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 8, 2014)

New image released by UD today. I'm pretty sure I've been blackballed by their legal department since I released info on the ELECTRIC palette before it was suppose to be released. Oh well, if it's on Trademarkia it's public domain.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 8, 2014)

This intrigues me.  I think I am kinda liking it.  I don't know if I need the blush/bronzer and all its parts.  But, I do like those eye shadow colors and I don't have any Nakeds.


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 14, 2014)

I was stalking UD's site this morning and realized they added all the product info for this!  Looks like they are all new shades!  And what I thought was a highlighter is actually an oversized shadow!  The gloss is full size while the liner and mascara are travel size.  I am actually a little tempted by this now, especially since the liner isn't black and there is a lighter shadow....


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hmm I'm not feeling this.  Which is a good thing, as far as my wallet is concerned.  But then I'm coveting the Electric palette all of a sudden, haha. I just thought with Electric they were finally done beating the Naked horse.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm not going to let myself get sucked in. I have Naked Basics 1 &amp; 2, CS Revealed palettes 1 &amp; 2 , and an UD Shattered Face Case all patiently waiting for use. Normally I'd jump all over it, but not gonna let myself.

ETA; I really love complete face sets like these, all you need to add is a BB cream or foundation. This would be great for anyone new to UD.


----------



## splash79 (Nov 15, 2014)

I love the idea of these full face sets, but I'd be thrilled if there was space for a brush or two.


----------



## coloradobabe (Nov 17, 2014)

I second the idea of the brush especially since my understanding is this is meant to be an all in one product. Honestly after seeing swatches I don't feel tempted by this at all, which is weird for me because I usually have no self control when it comes to new products. Maybe it's because I just purchased the Naked Vault so I'm all Naked out?


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 19, 2014)

I have nothing from the naked line, so Im actually interested in this. I might get it and leave it at the BFs place do I don't have to carry makeup back and forth or forgo makeup in general when I stay with him.


----------



## Sharon Chua (Nov 21, 2014)

Will be available at Sephora online on Dec 1 and I believe UD has it in stock the last time I check, yesterday. I have Naked 1,2 and 3 and also Naked2 Basics and also Vice 2. I'm waiting for Vault but it's out of stock. Crossing my fingers - waiting.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Nov 23, 2014)

I bought it immediately when I saw it. Palettes like this, with everything in one place are definitely one of my favorite things. I often times do my makeup on the way to work in the AM. All I will need to add to this set is...

-- hourglass veil (face primer)

-- Foundation (dior star or double wear)

-- Laura Mercier - Concealing Palette

-- Nars setting powder

-- Highlighter (becca)

-- Setting spray (UD or final seal)

-- Maybe a lipbalm

This would be a full face of makeup that could be used for going out or anyday time look. I wish the blush would have been a more neutral tone, not so pink... maybe a peach or a neutral nude shade like tarte's exposed or Nars Douceur.

Anyway, I'll update when I get it and use it! Maybe I'll even post a few pics of a look or 2 I create with it. 

This will really help to cut down whats in my bag too.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 24, 2014)

I will be over here snickering at the name of the lipgloss.  I know they tend to go for risque names, but this one has me wondering whether they went for it in the it's-a-real-Italian-word sense or the one that is the reason I know the word:  Ron Jeremy (yeah, *that* Ron Jeremy) has a swingers' club a few blocks from my office (and pretty much around the corner from my evening bus stop going home) called Club Sesso.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Nov 24, 2014)

What a delightful little compact! I've never been able to pull the trigger on getting Naked Flushed, but this I can get behind.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm personally not into these full face sets like this. I have a compulsion where I don't like empty slots in palettes. I leave the things that come in palettes because I can't stand for them to be missing. I would eventually use up the lipgloss and mascara and be left with those empty spaces..I know it seems like a strange reason not to buy something but it saves my wallet   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 25, 2014)

KaitlinKolors said:


> I'm personally not into these full face sets like this. I have a compulsion where I don't like empty slots in palettes. I leave the things that come in palettes because I can't stand for them to be missing. I would eventually use up the lipgloss and mascara and be left with those empty spaces..I know it seems like a strange reason not to buy something but it saves my wallet   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm kinda with you on this!  The slot for the gloss doesn't bother me because it can be refilled with a full size gloss.  But the slot for the travel size mascara drives me nuts!  I like this palette, but not enough to buy it.  I bought both of the face cases UD put out last year and have barely used either one, I think maybe the all in one thing just isn't for me.


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 25, 2014)

FunAtTheCircus said:


> I bought it immediately when I saw it. Palettes like this, with everything in one place are definitely one of my favorite things. I often times do my makeup on the way to work in the AM. All I will need to add to this set is...
> 
> -- hourglass veil (face primer)
> 
> ...


I agree about the blush. Something more neutral would work better here. Not everyone can pull of pink blush, and I'm really not a fan of pink for my cheeks for some reason.



KaitlinKolors said:


> I'm personally not into these full face sets like this. I have a compulsion where I don't like empty slots in palettes. I leave the things that come in palettes because I can't stand for them to be missing. I would eventually use up the lipgloss and mascara and be left with those empty spaces..I know it seems like a strange reason not to buy something but it saves my wallet   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know what you mean! Hahah, I'm kind of OCD about my stuff too- one other thing that would bother me is if I really liked one shade in the palette and used it all up and then just had this palette of other colors sitting around. But then,  that's with every palette, so I guess tough cookies to me!

I like the idea of these all-in-one palettes, but they never really work out, do they? I mean, you always have to add more to get your face, plush brushes! And then, in the end, it is just easier to curate your own stuff. I did this with the Unii palette, and was super happy with it, but even though I customized it completely, I'm still not using it that often. It's sad. I wish I could make it work.


----------

